# Moving to Canada hopefully



## bluethunder (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow am I glad I found this forum.I am a Canadian citizen as i was born in Vancouver as my parents were over there in the 60's

I have lived in the UK all my life but now feel the time is right for a change.I don't think I would have a problem with emigrating there as I have a canadian birth certificate and passport but my concern is about getting a job.

I have always worked in the drinks industry,for companies such as Anheuser Busch(Budweiser),Heineken,Hardy's wine.How easy do you think it would be to get a job in the same industy but in Canada

Any help advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Bluethunder


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Since you've got the visa issue knocked, you'll never know until you try. Your chances in the drinks industry will depend on just what kind of job you're looking for and what your experience is. But Canada has its own brands of beer - Labatt's, Molson, etc. (By now they're probably all owned by one of the big international brewers.) Check out the brewery websites and see what sorts of jobs they are posting.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bluethunder (Oct 16, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Since you've got the visa issue knocked, you'll never know until you try. Your chances in the drinks industry will depend on just what kind of job you're looking for and what your experience is. But Canada has its own brands of beer - Labatt's, Molson, etc. (By now they're probably all owned by one of the big international brewers.) Check out the brewery websites and see what sorts of jobs they are posting.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I have spoken to the Canadian Embassey in London who have told me that as i am a Canadian citizen I do not need a visa to work I ca go and live there(supporting myself) until I get a job.With the Global credit crunch how is it affecting working in Canada?


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

i have an american passport. will it be hard for me to enter into Canada if i want to work there?


----------

